# VK - New Arrivals 11 May 16



## Gizmo (11/5/16)

*JOYETECH CUBIS SS316 0.5OHM 5 PACK COILS*

*



Joyetech Cuboid Mini 80W Starter Kit
*
*Also in*
*Clouds4Days Clothing*
*Paulie's E-juice Strawberry Lemon *
All coiled out by Orion - YOYO
Vapin' Goodies Dreamy Berries
Ice Cream Donuts Bedrock
Ice Cream Caramel Waffle Crunch
Ice Cream Mint Choco Chip
Ice Cream Man Da Bomb
Ice Cream Man Freshberry Cream


*Restocks:
Subvod Mega
EGO AIO
Smok Micro One
UD Cotton
*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

